# Monster Stone Crab Claw



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

I caught this monster in West Galveston Bay today. One of the biggest ones I've ever caught. I did not weigh it but it had to be 3/4 of a pound plus...

He tasted great and hopefully well on his way to growing another claw!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Wow!! Iâ€™ve never had stone crab. How does it compare to blue crab or snow crab? It looks like some serious shell to get the meat.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

loco4fishn said:


> Wow!! Iâ€™ve never had stone crab. How does it compare to blue crab or snow crab? It looks like some serious shell to get the meat.


It's pretty easy to crack and eat if they are handled correctly. Do not ice or chill before cooking it makes the meat stick to the shell. Boil about 8 mins and eat with some melted butter.

As for the taste? The current price at Joe's Stone Crab House in Florida is 89.95 a pound for Jumbos. People don't pay that kind of money unless they taste spectacular...


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

$89/lb!!! So thatâ€™s about a $70-$75 claw. Guess Iâ€™ll stick to my blue/snow crab. Lol. Maybe a bucket list food.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

loco4fishn said:


> $89/lb!!! So thatâ€™s about a $70-$75 claw. Guess Iâ€™ll stick to my blue/snow crab. Lol. Maybe a bucket list food.


When in season Trulucks is very affordable.

Of course they are not in season right now.

John


----------



## mullet1422 (Nov 12, 2018)

Its Catchys stone crab claws are always delicious big or small!!!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

jtburf said:


> When in season Trulucks is very affordable.
> 
> Of course they are not in season right now.
> 
> John


if by "affordable" you mean $15-25 per claw....?
The only time I can enjoy stone claw appetizers at Trulucks is when it's on an expense account.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

They have a $90 all you can eat claws on Mondays. Its a pretty good deal, especially if you combine the meals that I skip the next day.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Its Catchy said:


> It's pretty easy to crack and eat if they are handled correctly. Do not ice or chill before cooking it makes the meat stick to the shell. Boil about 8 mins and eat with some melted butter.
> 
> As for the taste? The current price at Joe's Stone Crab House in Florida is 89.95 a pound for Jumbos. People don't pay that kind of money unless they taste spectacular...


So, if I come across a stone crab and break the claw off, I'm not supposed to chill it? It doesn't spoil in 100F heat?


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

redexpress said:


> So, if I come across a stone crab and break the claw off, I'm not supposed to chill it? It doesn't spoil in 100F heat?


I keep a small ice chest in my boat with one of those frozen ice packs. So it stays cool but not ice cold. That way they don't spoil but are still easy to crack and clean...


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

That's huge! I can't wait until they are plentiful again! Keep us posted!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Its Catchy said:


> I keep a small ice chest in my boat with one of those frozen ice packs. So it stays cool but not ice cold. That way they don't spoil but are still easy to crack and clean...


10-4


----------



## captcloudy (Jun 20, 2013)

caught in a crab trap?


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing in the world beats fresh but these are not bad. Blanched and frozen. $17.95 a lb. Iâ€™m holding 0.7 lb. I let em thaw a trow em on the grill. Tasty they are.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

captcloudy said:


> caught in a crab trap?


Yes they were


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Realvestor said:


> That's huge! I can't wait until they are plentiful again! Keep us posted!


They are very plentiful in the saltier bays near the passes.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

When I was a kid I would fill half a 5 gallon bucket with claws in about an hour. About 30 years ago they used to be everywhere around Galveston, they still might be but haven't tried in years.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Corpus??*

Do you think they are in the corpus area? Itâ€™s a very salty bay


----------



## snatchinlips (Jan 15, 2010)

loco4fishn said:


> Do you think they are in the corpus area? Itâ€™s a very salty bay


yes


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

loco4fishn said:


> Do you think they are in the corpus area? Itâ€™s a very salty bay


Absolutely they are there. Pretty much the lower ends (near the passes) of every bay on the Texas Coast.

You will be more successful letting your traps soak longer. 4 days to a week is optimal. Bait with something durable like a big hardhead that will hold up longer.

Good Luck!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

photofishin said:


> if by "affordable" you mean $15-25 per claw....?
> The only time I can enjoy stone claw appetizers at Trulucks is when it's on an expense account.


No, go sit at the bar during happy hour on Mondays. You do not have to buy X-Large claws. I like the taste of the med's better, I find them a little sweeter.

John


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

*Crabs*

Is there a particular type of crab trap needed? Or is the type they sell at Academy effective? Thanks. This has really peaked my interest. Every time I look at this thread I am thinking melted butter and sweet crab meat.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

loco4fishn said:


> Is there a particular type of crab trap needed? Or is the type they sell at Academy effective? Thanks. This has really peaked my interest. Every time I look at this thread I am thinking melted butter and sweet crab meat.


Not even close to what Academy sells.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

You don't need a stone crab trap like they use in Florida. A regular crab trap will work just fine. The ones at Academy are cheap hex wire junk. Get you a good one at Bucee's in Texas City or Freeport.

I can personally vouch for the construction effectiveness and durability!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Its Catchy said:


> I caught this monster in West Galveston Bay today. One of the biggest ones I've ever caught. I did not weigh it but it had to be 3/4 of a pound plus...
> 
> He tasted great and hopefully well on his way to growing another claw!


Are you sure these are not Jonah Crabs, the claws look very similar.

John


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

jtburf said:


> Are you sure these are not Jonah Crabs, the claws look very similar.
> 
> John


I am sure they are stone crab claws. I've caught thousands of them...


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

What is the correct way to remove the claw?


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Man that's awesome!


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

Bruce J said:


> What is the correct way to remove the claw?


There is a correct way and a wrong way. You kind of apply steady pressure and he kind of gives it up. If you do it incorrectly you will rip the claw out of its socket and it will leave a big hole in the crab which will increase mortality rates.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

As to taste, I have eaten most crustaceans and crabs available fresh in North America and would say that they are all excellent when fresh - Dungeness, King, Blue and Stone crab claws. My favorite personally is fresh Alaskan King Crab legs, but good luck finding them anywhere but the Pacific Northwest, and even then, it's expensive and hard to get fresh. Most of it is frozen.

After that, for me it's Lobster (2-3 pounds max), Stone Crab Claws & then Blue Crab.

But I eat more blue crab than anything because it's local, fresh and plentiful.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

In my limited experience with them, I nearly always found them near oyster shells, or pilings or some kind of structure. We used to dip them up when floundering, and would gig the big male blue crabs. We waded and only used a one prong slick gig.


----------



## Jayfish90! (Apr 22, 2017)

*Compliment*

Maybe I should not say this so I don't have more people calling Itscatchy for the crab claws but I have gotten them from him a few times and he is great to deal with. Straight up yes or no if he has them, meets you when he agrees to and the claws are excellent. My wife always appreciates them when I make it happen. Good dude.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Jayfish90! said:


> Maybe I should not say this so I don't have more people calling Itscatchy for the crab claws but I have gotten them from him a few times and he is great to deal with. Straight up yes or no if he has them, meets you when he agrees to and the claws are excellent. My wife always appreciates them when I make it happen. Good dude.


x2


----------

